# throwin' tops in the 1st gut tomorrow at the beach.........



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

hmmmm........it's a definite maybe. high tide early. hopefully the wind lays overnite


----------



## bballman (Jun 7, 2006)

What's the water temp?


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

I have hit the surf the last two years about this same time. Both times it was one of the first flat days in late spring. Had very high expectations and dreams of big trout. In the morning fisherman were lined up along the first and second gut as far as the eye could see. Nada on the trip 2 years ago and 2 pomp’s last year. It’s getting close to turning on but still too early. I’m hitting the bay at dark thirty tomorrow


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

opted for sleeping in and taking daughter to IHOP. did anyone give it a shot?


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

My surf target date is usually around Memorial Day That's just me....


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Look for 74 degrees, IMHO. Its 70 now. Couple more weeks


----------



## Klil (Apr 18, 2019)

Indian beach early and midday saturday. Streaky green somewhat clean water, smooth to moderate wave action. Very little to no bait in water. Gold spoon, no takers. Not optimistic enough to even tie on something else. Oddly the guts seemed very shallow and very wide. Don't know that I have ever experienced that.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

too early


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Mother's Day is my official start date.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

gigem87 said:


> Mother's Day is my official start date.


i think you're right. always has been for me. every year i hear of somebody catchin some in April but it taint me. just to stir the pot....maybe this weekend?
another little front and wind shift friday. haha


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

ROBOWADER said:


> too early


Says the guy 2.5 hours from the beach. Just kidding, trout are on the beach now.


----------



## Saltwater Addiction (Sep 2, 2009)

I surfed all day Thursday in Surfside. Water was perfect trout color (could see your toes when sitting on the board) but there was zero bait showing and no sign of trout (slicks). Did see the pelicans busting up on something 1,000 yards out. I was really surprised not to see any bait considering the water temp around 74 now. I bet the trout are starting to show.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

i sure do miss surfing. the older i got, surfed less/fished more. used to leave work at 5 surf til 8. i need to get my lazy butt back into it. of course i may do a dawn patrol w/some topwaters in the morning b4 the wind kicks up again


----------

